# Why do trains in the USA are so bad?!



## swetam143 (Apr 1, 2017)

In this moment, there is a rumor that all the trains in the USA are bad. Personally, I absolutely have no idea why do people say that. Is it maybe because they are Diesel engines? What else can it be?

I made some researches about this rumor and found some videos about it:


----------



## VentureForth (Apr 6, 2017)

What in the videos concern you the most? Do his explanations not make sense?

That being said, I wouldn't say American trains are "bad". There must be a better word. Inefficient is perhaps the best word. Both financially and operationally, Amtrak is woefully inefficient.

I would say that the rail experience on Amtrak is better than India Rail (though I would like to enjoy IR someday).

Certainly better than much of Russia's Trans-Siberian, or Australian long distance trains.


----------



## swetam143 (Apr 7, 2017)

You're certainly right! But it's a rumor, personally, I like American Trains, especially Amtraks.


----------



## XHRTSP (Apr 8, 2017)

The average citizen pays less than $6 a year in taxes towards Amtrak. I'd be happy to double or triple that and see what happens.


----------



## cpotisch (May 29, 2018)

While I sort of know where they’re coming from, videos like that just get me angry. They usually misrepresent or exclude important info, leaving the less knowledgeable public with an incomplete perception of Amtrak and passenger rail. Just my take.


----------



## daybeers (May 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> While I sort of know where they’re coming from, videos like that just get me angry. They usually misrepresent or exclude important info, leaving the less knowledgeable public with an incomplete perception of Amtrak and passenger rail. Just my take.


The first link is great.


----------



## cpotisch (May 31, 2018)

daybeers said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > While I sort of know where they’re coming from, videos like that just get me angry. They usually misrepresent or exclude important info, leaving the less knowledgeable public with an incomplete perception of Amtrak and passenger rail. Just my take.
> ...


To you it's great. To me it's infuriating. Even if the content is fine, that title (Why Trains Suck in America) immediately causes the viewer to think poorly of Amtrak. It might just be me, since I'm obsessed with Amtrak and LD trains, but that stuff just gets under my skin.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 1, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> daybeers said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


I just meant it's informative, and the title isn't exactly wrong: most trains so suck in America. I do understand what you mean though: Amtrak tries its best with the money it's given. Whether that best is good enough is up for debate.


----------

